# Where Have all the Rabbits Gone???



## MDJ8176

Has anyone noticed a drastic decrease in the number of rabbits over the past few years. I have hunted rabbits over dogs for the past 20 years, for the most part in and around the central Michigan area. This area encompasses three or four counties and consists of dozens of spots. Up until around five years ago, it was nothing for me to go to any of these areas and get my limit of rabbits. My friends and I would easily harvest over 100 rabbits each season (again this was over dozens of spots). Each year the rabbits would be just as plentiful as ever. Then starting a few years ago, it was as if they were just gone. The cover still looks great, but in areas that use to be thick with rabbits, you are lucky to find one or two and sometimes none at all. You can go there on a day where a good tracking snow has been on the ground for three days and not find one solitary track. Sure I still find a couple spots that hold quite a few rabbits, but they are getting few and far between. It is to the point now that I hate to even shoot a rabbit in some of these areas as there are so few. Anyone else experiencing this in their hunting areas? Any ideas as to the cause? Predators, Disease???


----------



## 19rabbit52

I've noticed the same thing. Alot of people say they are just at the low end of population cycle. I've hunted rabbit 47 years (cottontail) and there was never highs and lows before. Now coyotes may have a little to do with it but I think owls and hawks hurt more than them. Everything wants to eat rabbits and there is more ****, opposum, fox, coyote, fox, skunk, mink, weasel, Feral cats, crows, hawks, owls, and even otters around here than ever in my lifetime. It may be just all of them taking their toll.


----------



## Justin

You're not alone, I've noticed it too. I don't even see any on the roads at night anymore. I know predators are at an all time high as I remember them. I think it has to be more than that though. There seems to be good pockets yet that hold rabbits, but overall something's not right.


----------



## Fred Bear

I agree. When I was a kid you never heard of a yote around here. and rabbits were plentiful. Now they seem to be fewer and farther between. I still try though.


----------



## huston961

19rabbit52 said:


> I've noticed the same thing. Alot of people say they are just at the low end of population cycle. I've hunted rabbit 47 years (cottontail) and there was never highs and lows before. Now coyotes may have a little to do with it but I think owls and hawks hurt more than them. Everything wants to eat rabbits and there is more ****, opposum, fox, coyote, fox, skunk, mink, weasel, Feral cats, crows, hawks, owls, and even otters around here than ever in my lifetime. It may be just all of them taking their toll.


I agree well ever since the fur prices went down so much theres not many fur harvesters killing some of those predators nomore. I have noticed alot this year it seems like every year it has been getting worse.


----------



## Critter

Haven't noticed it around here. In fact if I had to say I would guess the opposite is true for the areas I hunt.


----------



## riverroadbeagles

Rabbits have been down the last 2 years on my running grounds don't know why I trap every fall. This winter has been depressing great running conditions all winter with lack of snow but few rabbits. Maybe it's just me but it seems when rabbits are few they just want to go to refuge instead of running had one the other day as soon as dogs went in the brush a rabbit came out and went in a junk pile before the dogs even struck.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cross3700

I haven't ad much luck in the thumb this year, but I've only been out a few times. I agree that I have seen far fewer tracks.


----------



## Shoeman

In my spots the rabbits moved to higher ground do to the above normal rainfall throughout the year. Many of my honey holes have standing water. When it freezes they'll use it to feed, but mostly at night. This also made them more vulnerable since the higher ground doesn't have the cover.


----------



## PA BUCK 2

I think they shipped them to around my house!!! We have so many rabbits around the house it is incredible. Too bad I cant shoot them either. One thing I did notice also is the number of Coyotes showing up around the houses is up too. Saw two big ole Yotes running across the Ice/lake the other morning.... I was wishing for no houses around and my rifle in my hands.


----------



## Smooth

I have been noticing less rabbits as well, and I have also noticed more hawks in the area. I know a hawk will take a rabbit if given the chance but can hawks damage a rabbit population? There are plenty of coyotes around to but there always has been so I dont think they are the problem.


----------



## Tagz

Hawks will take rabbits, but I really dont think its effecting the rabbit numbers as much as coyotes. The public land I hunt with my Red-Tailed Hawk is showing low numbers of rabbits. But I have access to other areas gun hunters can not hunt because I am not using a firearm. These areas are still showing decent numbers. Mostly overgrown industrial fields, behind factories etc. 

85% of Red-tailed hawks diet in the wild is rodents. Mice, chipmunks, squirrels, etc. In falconry the bird is conditioned and trained to take rabbits. In the wild they are perfectly fine sitting in a tree waiting for a mouse. The effort for a rabbit just isn't worth it in most cases for them.

I think the weather this year is a factor as well.


----------



## MDJ8176

I have to agree with one of the earlier posts in that it is probably the increase in the number of all the various predators that is causing the decrease in rabbit numbers that many of us are seeing. Now that no one traps plus the envirormental factors that were hurting many of our birds of prey have been resolved, along with laws to protect them, all these predators numbers have skyrocketed. 

As an example I set just three traps along the west side of my house each fall to try and catch coyotes. There is a travel route there they use to cross to the farmland across the road. Before I can even catch a coyote I usually end up catching at least five or six opossum and the same number of ****. I know we don't think of these animals as big rabbit killers like we do coyote and fox, but I'm sure when they come across a nest of little freshly born rabbits in the spring and summer they are more than happy to eat them. Same with the hawks. I agree a full size rabbit is probably a lot of work compared to a mouse, but those baby rabbits hopping around all spring and summer. Those hawks will eat those in an instant.

In the few areas I hunt that still do have fairly good rabbit numbers the common factor is that there is always a lot of holes. This kind of supports the idea that predation is the main factor. The more holes, the more protection the rabbits have and the better chance they have for survival. Even in these areas, however, the numbers are still no where close to where they use to be.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac

I've actually been seeing more rabbits up here. Maybe it's because I'm getting out more, but I think it's because of the mild winter and the abundant food and maybe the fact that I've been trapping out some predators.


----------



## dieselchucknorris

How does someone get into predator hunting. I'm a first year hunter but would really like to bag a yote and a couple foxs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac

dieselchucknorris said:


> How does someone get into predator hunting. I'm a first year hunter but would really like to bag a yote and a couple foxs


One of the forums here is all about trapping and predator hunting. It's weighted more toward fur harvest than nuisance predator removal, but you can learn the basics there.


----------



## Justin

Tagz said:


> Hawks will take rabbits, but I really dont think its effecting the rabbit numbers as much as coyotes. The public land I hunt with my Red-Tailed Hawk is showing low numbers of rabbits. But I have access to other areas gun hunters can not hunt because I am not using a firearm. These areas are still showing decent numbers. Mostly overgrown industrial fields, behind factories etc.
> 
> 85% of Red-tailed hawks diet in the wild is rodents. Mice, chipmunks, squirrels, etc. In falconry the bird is conditioned and trained to take rabbits. In the wild they are perfectly fine sitting in a tree waiting for a mouse. The effort for a rabbit just isn't worth it in most cases for them.
> 
> I think the weather this year is a factor as well.


Owls are big rabbit killers. I would guess that they kill more rabbits than hawks and coyotes combined. Crows and feral cats really take a huge toll on baby rabbits.


----------



## tmilldrummer

A few weeks ago the morning after a fresh snow I took a group out rabbit hunting. In a space of 200 yds I found where an owl had killed one rabbit, and a coyote had killed another the night before. While out coyote hunting last weekend I heard 3 owls all in one area and also heard a rabbit squeal as it was taken away by one. However I still am getting my limit of rabbits in these areas so thankfully I am still blessed with a decent rabbit population in my area. We'll see what happens tomorrow morning though. Need to get 6 rabbits so my whole group can enter the gold star rabbit hunt drawing. Wish us luck.


----------



## crittergitter71

In Oakland County I see more deer than rabbits.  It's getting real hard to find a rabbit out on the state land.


----------



## dustyd13

it was tough this spring in montcalm county too. even with a milder winter. there is a state game area me and my family have hunted for years, and in the past 5 years the area we hunt the rabbits have gone way down. We used to be able to let the dogs out of the truck and they'd be on a rabbit within a minute but this year it took longer. (yes we rotate areas to not over hunt). I see comments on owls taking rabbits I've never seen an owl hunt one myself. I always thought they were more of a mouser type bird. I've collected owl pellets and it's mostly mouse bones in them with few small birds. not saying they don't just never heard it before. hopefully this coming season will be better. but now it's time to go fishing


----------



## Gander Club

They must have all moved to the city. There are more rabbits in my neighborhood this year than I can ever remember. Something did get a piece of one on my lawn over the weekend though. Fur was everywhere.


----------



## dustyd13

can i run my dogs in your yard LOL. I have some friends in the city and they have a lot of rabbits to maybe they are wising up and moving to safe places i have noticed in the past month more rabbit road kills so i imagine since we had a mild winter the numbers will come up fast. oh if you look at my avatar thats the real reason the rabbit got away my beagle decided she needed to roll around


----------



## old professor

What the DNR needs to do is what Pennsyvlania did back in the 1950's, have kids live trap rabbits in urban areas and release them on the state game lands. Back in the mid-50's I was paid $1.25 per rabbit and the Game Commission supplied the box traps and the Game Protectors came to my house to pick them up . Good money for a kid in the 50's!


----------



## cross3700

old professor said:


> What the DNR needs to do is what Pennsyvlania did back in the 1950's, have kids live trap rabbits in urban areas and release them on the state game lands. Back in the mid-50's I was paid $1.25 per rabbit and the Game Commission supplied the box traps and the Game Protectors came to my house to pick them up . Good money for a kid in the 50's!


Now that's an interesting idea. As others have stated I have seen a significant increase around my home (in the city) over the past few years. My son would love to trap them.


----------



## john warren

they ebb and flow in any given location. that being said i have been having one heck of a time the last month or so riding my bike on the trails without hitting one,,,they seem to be thicker then fleas on a hounds hind leg around here right now.


----------



## beer and nuts

Rabbits are thick as I have ever seen them around Roscommon. Everywhere. I attribute this to the snowstorm we had this winter where it knocked a huge amount of pine tops off and created ground cover habitat for rabbits. I said this winter, well at least this created good rabbit cover! Well it seemed to have worked. Thick and they are breeding... well like rabbits...lots of adults and lots of babies running around


----------



## micooner

Here in monroe county I have seen more little rabbits on the side of the road near dark than in the past few years, thinking the early spring and non winter has something to do with it. time will tell


----------



## jasonmichalski

beer and nuts said:


> Rabbits are thick as I have ever seen them around Roscommon. Everywhere. I attribute this to the snowstorm we had this winter where it knocked a huge amount of pine tops off and created ground cover habitat for rabbits. I said this winter, well at least this created good rabbit cover! Well it seemed to have worked. Thick and they are breeding... well like rabbits...lots of adults and lots of babies running around


 Maybe they will start heading my way. I used to limit out alot and in the last five years or so I'm lucky to get one or two my older beagle pasted at 17 years old two winters ago but i still run his son at 6 years old his first year he run and dug out many rabbits out of the brush, but the last few year he's seen very few, but I seen my first snowshoe in ogemaw county last winter in 15 years on state land bird hunting late season, but I had the bird dog that day. All the good cover has been scaped the last few years the old farms are gone, they were the best cover.


----------



## Camo1

Grand Blanc area is overrun with rabbits this year.


----------



## john warren

i think they are going to have to start a quality rabbit management program,,, maybe limit us to only taking buck rabbits.


----------



## Shoeman

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## search48180

I think we should trap on Grosse Ile & release @ Pte. Mouillee


----------



## 454casull

Yes, they have all moved to the burbs to torment my dog and eat my landscaping!


----------



## jafurnier

crittergitter71 said:


> In Oakland County I see more deer than rabbits.  It's getting real hard to find a rabbit out on the state land.


 
Studies done in the south saw the same issue with quail. Too may deer resulted in the loss of cover and browse resutling in a drop in small game populations which require those things.

Like the other guy said above, sometimes manipulation of the habitat (whetehr by a storm in Roscommon) or hinge cutting, clearing and food plots...can turn things around.

On my place, I have done a lot of habitat management, and I do see a lot more rabbits. But...the predators are hard on them too. Example....the last two years I have put out road kill deer and stick a cam on it. Both years there were a million rabbit tracks around during hte first snows. I have coyotes show up every night on cam within a week of stickingout the carcass. 6 weeks later there will not be a single rabbit track on that section of my property. Somehow the rabbits bounce back...but the point is...predators can have a major impact...in a short amount of time.

Last year I had like 8 different coyotes using the carcasses. Time to start thinning them. I do not mind a few...but that is a bit much.


----------

